# Pumpkins for Halloween, Where and How Much?



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*What are pumpkins prices going for where you live? People who live in your area might benefit from knowing where they can find a good deal on pumpkins for the holiday! Don't know how well this will work, but we can give it a shot!

So here goes....Today I was in our local Walmart and they are selling pumpkins for $4.88 each any standard size that are located in these bin containers. Also Fred Meyer's (part of Kroger Foods) is selling them this week at .29 cents a pound! And of course here in Oregon we have no sales tax so our price is what it is!

*_


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I saw some at Sam's Club for $9.99, but they were pretty big. I haven't really looked other places. My neighbor has a ginormous one on their front porch....I wonder if it's real. It looks too perfect. I hope she is not trying to upstage me this year.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We haven't gone pumpkin shopping yet, but last year the best deals were at the grocery stores. You could get a decent sized pumpkin for about $5.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Charlotte, NC area...
Lowe's... Large $7.98. Medium $3.98
Harris Teeter grocery store Med to Large size are two for $10.00.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Store pumpkins range from $3 to $6, road side pumpkins $1 to $3.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

The pumpkin patch here in Central Oregon is selling the carver pumpkins at .30/lb. Not sure what the stores are at yet.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pumpkins by the pound can get surprisingly expensive. We've been getting the fake pumpkins from Michaels the last few years. We just add 1 or 2 each year. We're getting a nice collection now.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Fred Meyer stores (Kroger Foods) has pumpkins for .29 cents a pound again this week! I've got to go and get the big ones before they're all taken!*_


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Aldi seems to have them cheapest around here at 3.99 for fairly large ones. Home Depot was 13 for the large pumpkins.


----------



## spookyfest (Oct 7, 2015)

*Fake Pumpkins*

I'm using fake pumpkins for decorating. I use pumpkins made of foam, they are great for decorating and very detailed, but are very light and will blow away. I recommend using double-sided sticky tape to get them to stick to the floor.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Harris Teeter grocery store by use has large pumpkins for $5 each.









We picked out a nice 28 pound one.


----------

